
Ask HN: Do I need to learn CSS? - xcoding
I am learning Python for Web dev. Do I need to learn CSS?<p>Please suggest which CSS framework is the best, and resources to learn CSS.
======
ktpsns
Something people frequently forget is the easiness of the "vanilla" (plain)
technology, like HTML, CSS, JavaScript. It is worth learning these basics
regardless of whether you want to hide them behind stacks of frameworks or
not.

And for CSS, you can do quite advanced stuff without using any library or
framework.

------
RoyTyrell
I suppose you could get by with never learning it, but I think that would be
hampering yourself. While there all "languages" that kick out CSS, it is one
of the core building blocks of the web space.

The basics are very easy to learn compared to Python. I would think you should
be able to pick it up very quickly.

Some of the best online resources are probably:

* Mozilla Developer Network online documentation ([https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/CSS](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/CSS))

* w3schools ([https://www.w3schools.com/css/](https://www.w3schools.com/css/))

